# Anyone know why i always get a headache



## Bigwake20s (Mar 16, 2005)

Everytime i smoke a lot or a blunt or like 3 big bong rips i get really tired and DUMB AS HELL lol what happend to the days when i could get stoned an continue my normal day thanx


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 16, 2005)

sounds like a personal problem man


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

Sounds like you`re into some heavy indicas now - good stuff...


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 28, 2005)

Try some sativa. Should fix it. I got ahold of some once that made you want to go to work, or mow the lawn or dance or fix something, or just do anything. You had to do something. It made you. It was like a urge to smoke a cigg. You HAD to !

It was awsome.... No body to the high at all. It was all mind. It was $90 a 1/4oz though. But damn I cant complain.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 28, 2005)

yeah wever I smoke I always have to do somthing I cant just sit so I just clean haha


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 2, 2005)

I know people that cant stand smoking seeds they pick them out everytime they smoke it and if they smoke one seed they get a headache...i however have found better quality mj and havnt found a seed in it yet


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

I have heard that if your weed isn`t cured it will make your head ache.


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

if i gorget to take out little pieces of branches and seeds, sometimes i also get a headache, but depends from human to human, could be indeed like already said, to much indica, switch to sativa.

greetz


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Aug 25, 2022)

Bigwake20s said:


> Everytime i smoke a lot or a blunt or like 3 big bong rips i get really tired and DUMB AS **** lol what happend to the days when i could get stoned an continue my normal day thanx


Are you smoking home grown?  A lot of dispensaries don't have a clue what their suppliers are putting in their weed they grow.  And since it's an open market for that top shelf,  you can guarantee most of them are pumping their plants full of pgr's.  That'll give you a headache.. to say the least.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Are you smoking home grown?  A lot of dispensaries don't have a clue what their suppliers are putting in their weed they grow.  And since it's an open market for that top shelf,  you can guarantee most of them are pumping their plants full of pgr's.  That'll give you a headache.. to say the least.


He is smoking 17 year old weed… 

The post is from 2005…


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 25, 2022)

Bigwake20s said:


> Everytime i smoke a lot or a blunt or like 3 big bong rips i get really tired and DUMB AS **** lol what happend to the days when i could get stoned an continue my normal day thanx


you need to find the pot that makes you feel good


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Aug 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> He is smoking 17 year old weed…
> 
> The post is from 2005…


Lol. Holy shit.


----------



## boo (Aug 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> He is smoking 17 year old weed…
> 
> The post is from 2005…


that's why they call it dope...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)

Fking Stoners.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

So what was with the headache anyway? M never said anything about a headache in the post only tired and dumb shit. 
…maybe an ugly spouse?


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Aug 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So what was with the headache anyway? M never said anything about a headache in the post only tired and dumb shit.
> …maybe an ugly spouse?


The title reads "Anyone know why I always get a headache? "


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> The title reads "Anyone know why I always get a headache? "


I know, that’s why I was looking for anything about a headache in the post.  With a title like that you know?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2022)

I have a headache…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have a headache…


Is your wife ugly


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is your wife ugly


My wife is gorgeous. I am pretty ugly…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

If my dog had a face like yours 
I would shave its azz and make it walk backwards


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> If my dog had a face like yours
> I would shave its azz and make it walk backwards


Since he looks like you, do you have to pull him away from running into traffic in an effort to end his misery?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

He doesn't have a dog,,it killed itself long time ago.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My wife is gorgeous. I am pretty ugly…


Quit looking in the mirror so much and the headaches will go away


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Quit looking in the mirror so much and the headaches will go away


I rarely look in the mirror. Out of sight, out of my mind…


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2022)

Rough crowd in here today.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Aug 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know, that’s why I was looking for anything about a headache in the post.  With a title like that you know?


Oh I'm sorry.  I didn't understand.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2022)

*did he die*


----------

